# Beginner deck hand



## craneguy5718 (Mar 20, 2020)

Looking to get into the business! No experience in the commercial world but have fished my whole life. I would love to jump on an offshore boat with a crew who is willing to turn me into a hand! I got laid off from the oilfield and know all about the hard work. I moved back to Houston to be with my kids and need some steady work. I know everyone is looking for experience while
I can’t offer that I can definitely offer a reliable, dependable fast learner who will give you my all. I am also very appreciative to any advise anyone is willing to give to get my start in the game! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What is your availability?
Get in touch with Rodney at Oilfield Outkasts.
Get yourself down to Bridge Bait in Freeport and start making friends with Captains and Deckhands. Pay attn. 

Deckhands keep the lines fishing, washes boat and gear, cleans the fish, and make your Captain look good.

Deckhands usually only work for tips. Some days are better than others. Have your own knives and your own pliers. After $100 or so consider splitting everything after the first $100 with your Captain. Sometimes your Captian will let you keep it all anyway but if you want to be invited back that is a general guideline.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Sgrem said:


> What is your availability?
> Get in touch with Rodney at Oilfield Outkasts.
> Get yourself down to Bridge Bait in Freeport and start making friends with Captains and Deckhands. Pay attn.
> 
> ...


I might mention, ALWAYS be the busiest/most helpful deckhand on the boat and you'll likely succeed. Not for the faint at heart. They're the first guys on the boat and the last ones off. Long days and not spectacular pay.


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hit me up if you would be interested in the tow boat industry


----------

